
The Freiburg cup: a solution to single-use coffee cups - fanf2
http://www.greenmatters.com/community/2017/12/05/Zf5Dcy/german-disposable-cups
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://www.treehugger.com/environmental-policy/city-
freibur...](https://www.treehugger.com/environmental-policy/city-freiburg-has-
brilliant-alternative-disposable-coffee-cups.html)

